# Howdy from Sacramento, Ca!



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello everybody! My name is Jon, and I am from Sacramento, California. Since I am here it is obvious that I am a Halloween Fanatic!
in 2008 I built a wiper motor powered hangman kicker. Last year I built a fog chiller from an old in window AC unit... It worked to well. Most of the fog froze onto the evap coils.

This year I am building a closed loop control center for past, present, and future props. It is for my Mechatronics final, and will use a picaxe micro controller. I also plan on improving my fog chiller for this year too.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Sacramentan


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!

Can't wait to see what you've created!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, JD!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum brother...I also live in Sacramento area along with (I hurt, Spider Rider, and Evil Queen). We should all get together sometime. Me and Spider Rider live in the Folsom EDH area.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes everybody!
tFG I live in EG so I am not too far off. I love wiper motors, and pneumatics so if any of you guys are doing any props with either I would love to help.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum JD, Nice to see some new neighbors. I'm in Stockton.

I'm just starting a kicking hangman and would love to see yours.
DOc


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum JD!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

thefireguy said:


> Welcome to the forum brother...I also live in Sacramento area along with (I hurt, Spider Rider, and Evil Queen). We should all get together sometime. Me and Spider Rider live in the Folsom EDH area.


Zurgh lives in Sac too.


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

JD I want to get into using pneumatics at some point in time but I have no idea where to start other than how to's. I want to build a rabid guard did hidden behind some scrim like material to the right of my front door and when someone is about to knock on my door it activates the dog(s). Is this pretty easy?? I was in Elk Grove 2 days ago.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Greetings, neighbor!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and be sure to share!


----------

